# In the genes poll?



## Sharky (4 Feb 2020)

Just a light hearted poll to see if any of us were really influenced by their parents to become serious cyclists beyond childhood.
And also - have your children followed you into the sport.

My dad was a competitive cyclist, but my brother and sisters did not take up cycling.
My son did show an interest for a short while, but followed my other sport into table tennis.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Feb 2020)

My mum and dad met via the CTC. But they never involved me in any cycling. I just took to it quite independently as my arrival put an end to their cycling. One daughter has cycled but it's not a passion like mine and is currently not riding (so I didn't tick the appropriate box).


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2020)

Both my parents were cyclists but wasn't everyone in the 50s.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Feb 2020)

I thought this was going to be about VO2 max and how it's largely genetic. In most cases, you can train all you like but you'll never get up to Greg LeMond numbers.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Feb 2020)

My dad rode a bike until he could afford a car... but alas, definitely not a cyclist. Me, I refuse to be defined by a mode of transport.


----------



## rikki (8 Feb 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I thought this was going to be about VO2 max and how it's largely genetic. In most cases, you can train all you like but you'll never get up to Greg LeMond numbers.


Unless Greg LeMond is your father.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Both my parents were cyclists but wasn't everyone in the 50s.



This if you’re of a certain age then most of our parents would have cycled. Cars didn’t yet dominate every journey made short or long distance.


----------

